# Stump Snobs



## Woodcutteranon (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi there Stump Snobs...

Our local school put in a new playground so we drove out to see it...let the kids try out the new equipment. I, of course, found more fun in admiring the dead pine taken down by an unknown technician. I thought I would share a pic of the stump for your review and analysis. I wonder if the school district hired a professional for this one?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow, that's really really ugly!! I've made a few stumps that weren't picture perfect, but man, if it's gonna be seen, why not knock it down and remove the evidence after the tree is down?


----------



## Bernard_Ritchie (Aug 19, 2017)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Hi there Stump Snobs...
> 
> Our local school put in a new playground so we drove out to see it...let the kids try out the new equipment. I, of course, found more fun in admiring the dead pine taken down by an unknown technician. I thought I would share a pic of the stump for your review and analysis. I wonder if the school district hired a professional for this one?
> 
> ...


I wonder if this is gonna show up on "Idiots with chainsaws?"

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 19, 2017)

Winning...


----------



## lfnh (Aug 19, 2017)

boring fiber puller, sloping backcutter
HBRN pg 2


----------



## rwoods (Aug 19, 2017)

Stump and stem don't seem to match. Unless the stump was carved on later I would wager that the cutter didn't know better.

Ron


----------



## hseII (Aug 19, 2017)

rwoods said:


> Stump and stem don't seem to match. Unless the stump was carved on later I would wager that the cutter didn't know better.
> 
> Ron



I would wager a guess he didn't know better.


----------



## ArtB (Aug 20, 2017)

Public school? Probably a subrefuge statue to get past PC statue 'rules'

The way the stump profile appears on the internet, profile sure looks like Robber Tea Leaf.


----------



## Skeans (Aug 20, 2017)

hseII said:


> I would wager a guess he didn't know better.


If I learned that I would of been looking for a job from my local cutters.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 711ac (Oct 19, 2017)

Iirc, that the "Guatemalan" double face cut technique


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2017)

Just another ' backache Barney', stump. Lol.


----------



## SliverPicker (Nov 15, 2017)

That's a big improvement on what I usually leave out in the woods. Practice practice practice.


----------



## Riles32807 (Nov 15, 2017)

Maybe Uncle Stash can tell us what he was thinking. 

But here's my read on it.
- First, Joe Chainsaw walks up, surveys the lay of the land, gauges the wind with what wet finger, and recites a quick hail marry. Then he makes that birds mouth cut like he sees all the professional fellers doing on the YouTube.
- Next comes the steep back cut, but the stupid tree starts to sit back on the saw.
- With a lot of grunting and a bit of swearing, he dislodges the poor saw and tries to connect the face cut resulting in that excessive over cut we can see. Still no bueno.
- Finally with a lot more cursing (I imagine the teachers are closing the blinds at this point) Joe Chainsaw makes another plea to the heavens, and starts an almost flat front cut to his back cut (hence the flat cut log). The tree finally gives in to Joe's heroic persistence, and comes over, knocking that chip out of the stump.
- Joe brings the poor saw back to the dealer claiming that it's junk and can't cut worth crap.
QED


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 19, 2017)

^^ great post.

I'll try my CSI

Iz already looked at it about a month ago and there is sufficient evidence for me to believe overwhelmingly with out a doubt that he did not act alone and there was a second shooter in the grassy knoll. Yes a conspiracy theory!
In fact that tree in the picture (exhibit B) is not the tree that would have came off of the stump (exhibit A) at lookers view in the forefront of the picture.

There is four obvious tells.

#1)
"flat cut" on the stump is not so flat. It's diving at approx 1.5:12 pitch.

The shooter that I believe to have cut the tree in question, I shall refer to as shooter #2. (S2)
S2 cuts appear to be a perfect grain crosscut of 90°.

Picture angles can certainly be deceiving so I can't build a case on this alone.

2) The dominant check line on exhibit A or commonly referred to as splits, does in fact seem to be in the correct spot to match with the dominant checking affect on exhibit B, However, 90° perpendicular to the split is a knot that travels through the area face of the crosscut in exhibit B.
This patern is not present in exhibit A. There is a small piece that did break off but in my professional opinion, not significant enough to remove the patern completely.
The pointy front of the tree does very much resemble each other I will admit.

My strongest evidence will be that of #3) & #4)

I rest my side at this time.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 20, 2017)

In all seriousness, it's very likely it is the same tree but it has had a block cut out of it when it was on the ground but they left a "Russian" as it was cut only 85℅ -90 ℅ through then picked up by a skid steer it appears.

This is the cause of the long whiskers we see.
Not tipical to see fiber pull on that end so much especially with a drying tree. In cases with a tear down with no undercut or pulled a chunk out of the tention side falling off the lean. No resemblance to anything here. You can cut lower in the stump to ease the wedging and fiber pull if you know what you're doing, then you may see something like this.

The tree also appears to be rotting higher up which is untypical of Pine.
It usually starts low in the base.
If there was more than one stump and tree then that's the one thing that opens an argument for it been a different tree.
the cut on the stump is about 60℅ only in comparison.
You would likely see a compression mark in the butt in this case.
It's clearly been cut or its a different tree.

OK now about the stump
IDK..I thought you guys would know?


----------



## Tree Feller (Dec 23, 2017)

What’s scary is there is probably more stumps that look like this than done the right way!


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 26, 2018)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Hi there Stump Snobs...
> 
> Our local school put in a new playground so we drove out to see it...let the kids try out the new equipment. I, of course, found more fun in admiring the dead pine taken down by an unknown technician. I thought I would share a pic of the stump for your review and analysis. I wonder if the school district hired a professional for this one?
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Wow (Mar 28, 2018)

Woodcutteranon said:


> Hi there Stump Snobs...
> 
> Our local school put in a new playground so we drove out to see it...let the kids try out the new equipment. I, of course, found more fun in admiring the dead pine taken down by an unknown technician. I thought I would share a pic of the stump for your review and analysis. I wonder if the school district hired a professional for this one?
> 
> ...


First, NO, a professional knows how dangerous angled back cuts are. Often the hinge breaks loosing control. On dead trees wedges and driving them in can make the top break off . I use a Bull Rope and pray. Nothing scares me more than some of the dead trees I've dropped. I'm 70, my family cut lots of trees. Back in the day when I was a kid my uncles had a big hand auger the size of dina##mt. They drilled a hole inserted and watched at a safe distance. At 15, I was tossing stumps into the air using 4. I don't spell certain words since I was put on "the watch list". Some words on line and the phone get you unwanted attention. After my house was broken into, my phone tapped and my computer messed with. I'm cautious. But you get the message. That would be my method but I don't want to make new friends in jail. Be blessed.


----------

